
Ask HN: How do you share releases and Product roadmaps with Customers? - mpc
I haven&#x27;t found a good way to keep customers in the loop with new features and drive engagement.<p>Currently and in the past I&#x27;ve done:<p>-Reach out to key customers directly (effective but hard to scale)<p>-Email blast (low conversion)<p>-In-app notifications (Like Taco in Trello. Seems like it would be good but hard to integrate and make the case that it trumps other product work)<p>Are there better solutions for sharing the product&#x27;s timeline and what&#x27;s coming next (or just shipped)?<p>I&#x27;m looking for both process and tooling that help solve away this general problem<p>THANKS!
======
idoh
What type of product are you working on? If it is a consumer app, then it is
probably not a good idea to share things that are planned, because it is the
nature of the business that plans change. You might not be able to avoid this
with a B2B company - in that case I've seen a more personal touch (personal
email / phone call) work well.

------
mani-smhack
I think [https://www.uservoice.com/](https://www.uservoice.com/) can help in
this case .

People can ask for feature request and others can upvote so that you can keep
track of the feature that is asked by more number of people .

------
anvisha
Try headwayapp.co for the in-app notifications.

